
The Real Reason to Wear a Mask - jbegley
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/dont-wear-mask-yourself/610336/
======
standardUser
"Models show that if 80 percent of people wear masks that are 60 percent
effective, easily achievable with cloth, we can get to an effective R0 of less
than one."

Sounds too good to be true, but it illustrates an important point. We are
_not_ trying to prevent all spread of this virus, we're only trying to reduce
the rate of transmission to manageable levels. The masks don't need to be
perfect, or even close to it, as long as they help bring that transmission
rate down. The more we can utilize low impact strategies like mask-wearing and
hand-washing, the less we need to rely on more extreme measures.

